# So i wish to inform the ones in power..



## Joey ApplePipe (Nov 8, 2018)

I've sat and pondered for a week now, as I am a man who truly thinks before he acts by now, this is a simple request.
As I sat upon my crate, smoked my apple which of course it shall inebriate,
I ponder if...
Joey ApplePipe sounds great. 
If you relate may you reinstate my username to this?


----------



## Joey ApplePipe (Nov 8, 2018)

I had an, impromptu
poem in my head....
but when I clicked post,
it seemed to send me to an image that is attached...
But in all honesty the point of this thread, which may sound self centered or, ego-is whatever which honestly I don't give a fuck if you think that, with all due respect I just wish to be known here as Joey ApplePipe ... that's all thank you for reading ... <3


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Nov 8, 2018)

https://squattheplanet.com/help/change-username/


----------



## Joey ApplePipe (Nov 8, 2018)

SlankyLanky said:


> https://squattheplanet.com/help/change-username/


Thank you.


----------



## happythoughts123 (Nov 8, 2018)

.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Nov 8, 2018)

Sir Joey ApplePipe, formerly thine knoweth as ApplePipe Joe. From hence forth thou shall be knownst throughout thy community as Joey ApplePipe. Thine community observeth thou ego dost thou not covet nor giveth fucks to those whom judgeth thee as thee shall inebriate whilst pondering thine next name change from uponeth thine crate.

Sincerely
Oneth of the oneseth in power.


----------



## Tude (Nov 8, 2018)

Engineer J Lupo said:


> Sir Joey ApplePipe, formerly thine knoweth as ApplePipe Joe. From hence forth thou shall be knownst throughout thy community as Joey ApplePipe. Thine community observeth thou ego dost thou not covet nor giveth fucks to those whom judgeth thee as thee shall inebriate whilst pondering thine next name change from uponeth thine crate.
> 
> Sincerely
> Oneth of the oneseth in power.



@Engineer J Lupo Can you do wedding's as well?


----------



## iamwhatiam (Nov 9, 2018)

Engineer J Lupo said:


> Sir Joey ApplePipe, formerly thine knoweth as ApplePipe Joe. From hence forth thou shall be knownst throughout thy community as Joey ApplePipe. Thine community observeth thou ego dost thou not covet nor giveth fucks to those whom judgeth thee as thee shall inebriate whilst pondering thine next name change from uponeth thine crate.
> 
> Sincerely
> Oneth of the oneseth in power.



fucking brilliant. thanks for the good laugh


----------



## Object (Nov 9, 2018)

Bring your crate and apple pipe to Antoine road let's Ponder..


----------

